# Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!



## Agalatze (6. März 2005)

ich glaube einigen geht es ähnlich wie mir.
egal was und wo man schreibt kommt das thema "laichdorsche" auf.
man kann garnichts mehr schreiben ohne das stress und diskussionen aufkommen. finde ich super schade. ich hoffe bald ist die zeit des laichens vorbei. ich kann es nicht mehr hören |motz:  deshalb meide ich das board zur zeit auch etwas.
geht es euch ähnlich ?:r


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Jein.

Die  Argumente sind ausgetauscht, neues ist in den letzten Tagen zum Thema wirklich nicht mehr aufgetaucht - von daher würde es in meinenAugen auch reichen.

Bei im Schnitt an die 1.3000 Beiträgen pro Tag gibt es aber immer noch genug zu lesen abseits aller Laichdorschthemen.

Und da das Thema eine gewisse Anzahl an Leuten mehr als beschäftigt, ist ja das Anglerboard ja auch dazu da, den Leuten dafür eine Kommunikationsplattform zu bieten.

Oder anders gesagt: 
Im Anglerboard mit seiner Themen- und Beitragsvielfalt zwingt mich ja nichts und niemand dazu, Themen und Beiträge zu lesen, die mir (warum auch immer) "auf den Geist gehen".


----------



## kiepenangler (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

ja, das nervt irgendwie schon.... es gibt ja keinen thread wo irgendwelche nicht wieder mit dem scheiss anfangen und genau diese leute gehen dann im frühjahr heringsangeln|kopfkrat


----------



## Rosi (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Der Laichdorsch spiegelt das Interesse der Angler wieder. Mal ohne Wertung, dafür gibt es das Board. 
Mit Wertung, ich glaube nicht alles was ich so lese. Manche äußern sich auch mal so und mal so. Die Leute nehmen sich halt viel zu wichtig und labern drauflos wie in der Kneipe. Da muß nicht nur der Laichdorsch herhalten. Es gibt noch andere Beispiele.


----------



## Pete (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

ein thema, aus dem ich mich völlig rausgehalten habe...nicht, weil ich keine eigene meinung dazu habe...wie aber dort zum teil argumentiert wurde, hat mir nicht mehr gefallen...vor drei jahren hat sich kaum jemand an dem thema gestoßen (jedenfalls nicht so spürbar)...jetzt scheint es eine art modethema zu sein...und wer nicht mitmacht mit dem strom, scheint irgendwie megaout zu sein ....


----------



## Nordangler (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

richtig Pete. Sehe ich ähnlich.

Sven


----------



## Kunze (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Hallo!

Halte mich aus diesem Thema schon lange raus.

Es ist sinnlos... #h


----------



## Agalatze (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

mir ging es weniger um das thema selber, sondern primär
um andere threads in dem einige boardies schreiben, dass sie angeln waren und
deswegen gleich eine predigt über laichdorsche bekommen !
DAS ist das was mich s extrem nervt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Das einzigste, was mich an diesem Thema nervt sind die Angler, die voller "Stolz" und "Freude" drüber berichten, wie toll das war und wie schwer dieser Dorsch gewesen ist, den sie gefangen haben. Ganz nebenbei haben sie auch mal grad so eine Menge Dorschnachwuch gekillt. IHR SEID JA SO TOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Im Süßwasser sind sie ja ach so Waidgerecht und wehe, wenn einer mal nur einen im Laich stehenden Fisch auch nur mal anschaut. Aber am Meer lassen sie die Sau raus und zocken die dicken Laichdorsche das es nur so kracht und auch noch stolz drauf....was für ein Armutszeugnis.
Wenn sie wirklich Waidmänner wären, hätten diese "Angler" schon seit Jahren heftigst für den Schutz dieser Fische kämpfen müssen - aber das geht ja nicht, sonst kann ich mich ja nicht mit einem dicken Dorsch vor meinen Kumpanen profilieren.
Hier ist aber auch die doppelmoral des Gesetzgebers mehr als deutlich sichtbar: Im Süßwasser gibt es Schonzeiten, im Meer nicht. Das hätte meiner Meinung nach schon lange geändert werden müssen. Und die Angler hätten mit aller Kraft darauf aufmerksam machen sollen. Auch die Berufsfischer sind da nicht ganz fein raus, der Raubbau, den sie seit Jahren betreiben rächt sich jetzt bitter. Jahrelang nur geplündert und nichts für den Erhalt der Fischbestände getan. Wenn jetzt die Schutzmaßnahmen noch größer werden, ist das Gejammer groß weil viele von ihnen wohl ihren Job aufgeben müssen. Und sie werden wieder mal mit Steuergelden ünterstützt, obwohl sie selbst diese Misere mit zu verantworten haben. 
So ähnlich ist es doch auch im Süßwasser mit dem Barsch: wo sie keine Schonzeit haben, sind die Bestände oft erschreckend klein und die Angler fragen sich, wo die Barsche geblieben sind. Im selben Atemzug kommt dann der Satz "...vor ein paar Jahren haben wir um diese Zeit noch sooooo viele gefangen..."

Kurzum: Wenn ein Angler (Und somit ja auch Waidmann) es nötig hat, bewußt auf im Laich stehende Fische zu angeln, ist er in meinen Augen ein kleines Licht und das fangen eines großen Laichdorsches dürfte wohl das einzigste Erfolgserlebnis in seinem Leben sein. Folglich ist er keine Waidmann mehr. Ich denke mal, wenn sich die ganzen Meeresangler (gibt es da nicht auch einen Verband????) zusammengeschlossen hätten und vor Jahren zusammen mit einer Umweltorganisation mal so richtig auf das Problem mit den zurückgehenden Beständen aufmerksam gemacht hätten, würde die Sache heute wohl anders aussehen. Aber das knallen von Dickdorschen und das Foto damit in der Angelzeitung war wohl wichtiger...
Beim Lachs hat es ja auch funktioniert....

Ein Waidgerechter Angler fischt nicht gezielt auf im Laich stehende Fische und gibt ihnen eventuell sogar noch eine zusätzliche Frist kurz vor und nach der Laichzeit! 

Es wird allerhöchste Zeit für eine noch härtere Fangbeschränkung wie die jetzt in der Diskusion stehende und die MUSS für Angler und Berufsfische gelten. Sonst ist der Dorsch (und andere Meeresfische) bald ein Luxusartikel und somit unbezahlbar. Und das will ja wohl niemand.


----------



## herrm (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

asphaltmonster
genau ,deselben meinung bin ich auch.
bei den süsswaser fischen gehts ja auch.


----------



## Pete (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

mein vorposter hat scheinbar nicht begriffen, dass aga das thema nicht zu dem zweck eröffnet hat, um hier wieder diese, wie bernd schon richtig sagt "sinnlose" diskussion aufs neue zu eröffnen...es geht in diesem thread *nicht* um die laichdorschangelei an sich, sondern um den allgemeinen umgang mit derlei themen hier im board...


----------



## vaaberg (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

...............oh Mann hast Du mir aus Seele(hab ich eine ?) gesprochen. Wenn den Beitrag doch alle lesen würden. In meine N.-Revier wurden bis 2003 von den ansässige Fischern im Mai täglich mehrere Schleppnetzrunden gedreht.Und was da alles "geschlachtet" wurde!  Folge: ich wollte schon umziehen. 2004 war Schluss und die Angelei war spürbar besser. Mal sehen wie es dieses Jahr wird.

Alles wird gut...........................   Vaaberg


----------



## Agalatze (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

@ asphaltmonster + herrm

sorry jungs, ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber ich wollte eigentlich nichts über das thema an sich hören ! es ging mir nur darum das in fast jedem meeresthread das thema laichdorsche auftaucht und man teilweise an den pranger gestellt wird nur weil man schreibt das man angeln fährt. pete hat das schon ganz gut ausgedrückt, es kommt einem vor wie ne mode erscheinung.


----------



## Klaus S. (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Hi @agalatze,

hast Recht das ewige Thema kann wirklich nerven. Es gibt einen eigenen Thread zum Thema Laichdorsche aber einigen Leuten reicht das nicht. Jeder der zur Zeit Bootsangeln betreibt wird gleich von zig Boardies als Babymörder betitelt obwohl die meisten waidgerechte Angler sind und NICHT gezielt auf Laichdorschfang gehen. Wer jetzt noch im März in der Ostsee angeln geht ist auch noch ein Brecher der Solidargemeinschaft (hab ich wirklich schon so gelesen), das kann ja wohl alles nicht mehr wahr sein #q #q #q 

Ich bin ein waidgerechter Angler auch wenn ich meine Fische im März aus der Ostsee fange. 

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## duck_68 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Es nervt :r  :r  - auch schon wieder in diesem Thread   

Anstelle auf Laichdorsch gehen die Herren halt auf Heringe.... 









































die zum Laichen an die Küste kommen #q  #q


----------



## Tiffy (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Ich kann es auch nicht mehr lesen. Aga hat da ganz recht. Es gibt genügend Themen die sich damit beschäftigen. Halt mich auch schon lange aus der nie enden wollenden Diskussion raus. Ich glaube es wurde auch schon alles dazu geschrieben. Alles was kommt, kam schon mal....


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Sich über Tierschutz im engeren und weiteren Sinne sich Gedanken zu machen, kann nie an sich falsch sein.
Falsch sein kann nur, dies breitzutreten und auch damit zur Moderescheinung  zu machen und damit in jeder Hinsicht kontraproduktiv zu wirken. Abgesehen davon dass Mode ganz schön nerven kann, haben Modeerscheinungen nämlich die Tendenz aus der Mode zu kommen und in Vergessenheit zu geraten. 
Und das Thema Laichdorsch ist nun Mode.

Bemerkenswert ist es, dass mich die Tendenz, in jedem Thread nun auf Laichdorsch zu kommen, stark an den Sommer erinnert, als bei jedem gefangenem Zander oder Hecht gleich "Haste auch zurückgesetzt" (machmal auch weniger freundlich) gepostet wurde.
Tja und nun erkennt man doch hier members, die im Sommer alles mit C&R bei Zander und Hecht zugepostet haben, hier aber sich als Laichdorschangler zeigen.

Irgendwie witzig, es lebe die Doppelmoral und merke:
Mode ist eine Zeiterscheinung und Mode kann man wechseln :m


----------



## ex-elbangler (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

@Aga 

du hast vollkommen Recht und man sieht, selbst in diesem Thread wird wieder erklärt wie 

unwaidgerecht die Laichdoschangelei ist.


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

An solchen Diskussionen beteilige ich mich grundsätzlich nicht mehr, da die Richtung eigentlich jedem Angler klar sein sollte !


----------



## Dipsdive (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Hallo Aalglatze,
normalerweise sollte man jeden Thread hier torpedieren, der sich mit Fangtipps auf Dorsche um die 20 meter Linie, in den Monaten von Januar bis März hochschaukelt. Wunderst du dich da wirklich, dass sich Leute in euer Treiben einmischen?

Jedes Bild von einem Laichdorsch auf dem Treppchen in Heiligenhafen vor Baltic Köln, wird hier im Board zurecht kritisiert. Das stolze Grinsen auf dem Gesicht des Fängers zeigt mir, dass der Angler nicht begriffen hat, was für ein Raubbau er an der Natur gerade begangen hat. Als einzige Motivation dieser (waidgerechten) Angler, betrachte ich, ihr egoistisches Verlangen nach Fischkilos, Ehre und Ruhm. 
Das Ganze dann noch hier im Board mit Fangtipps zu genieren, fordert einen ja geradezu auf, sich in solche Diskussionen einzumischen. 

Also, warum fahrt ihr nicht einfach raus mit dem Kutter, angelt mit breiter Brust dicke Dorsche und gut is. Aber nein, man muss sich ja auch noch vorher hier informieren, wo und wie die Angelei wohl am Erfolgreichsten ausfällt. Von daher solltest du dich nicht aufregen, sondern diesen Leuten immer wieder ihren "Bockmist" vor Augen führen.
Und zwar so oft, dass sie wie du, einfach keinen Bock mehr haben, über ihre "Abenteuer" auf hoher See zu berichten. 
Je weniger hiervon zu lesen ist, desto mehr begreifen die Leute, dass es eben nicht geil oder modern ist, sich an dieser Art der Angelei zu beteiligen.

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Wenn man sich umhört und hinhört, hat diese Debatte (glücklicherweise) sowieso bald ein Ende. Es pfeifen doch schon die Spatzen von den Dächern, das es im nächsten Jahr zu einer Schonzeit für alle kommen wird. Also für Berufs- und Angelfischer wie auch für Dorsche und Laichdorsche.
Also: Alles hat ein Ende....!


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Moin Moin ,
meine Einstellung zu diesem Thema ist ja unlängst bekannt  :q . Was mich nur stört ist , das es nicht gebündelt wird und immer neue Thread´s dazu aufgemacht werden . Ich sage das nicht um zu sagen es gibt nur *den einen und der Rest taugt nichts * , sondern und da stimme ich dann Aga zu , das es nerven kann .Zumal sich die Beiträge dann oft wiederholen .  
Generel kann ich nur Themaübergreifend sagen , das es immer in meine Augen falsch ist , es tot zu schweigen und zu hoffen das sich was von alleine tut , das passiert nicht . Das es sich bei der Laichdorschproblematik nicht um eine "Modeerscheinung " handelt , zeigt , wie lange die Umfrage schon läuft . 
Mein Tipp , einfach nicht lesen , was nicht interressiert . Ich mache es genauso z.B kann ich mit der Karpfen angellei nichts anfangen  :q , bringt mir kein Spaß  :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## kanalbulle (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Aga - hast vollkommen Recht !!!                                                                  
Man sieht ja schon wieder wie sich dieser Thread hier entwickelt |uhoh: 
Da wird eine Frage gestellt, die ein Kind der ersten Klasse verstehen würde, und alle erzählen was anderes. (fast alle  )
So wird Politik gemacht - immer rum um den heißen Brei und antworten was nicht gefragt wurde.
Es gibt auch mit sicherheit in dem anderen Thread welche, die erstmal googeln mußten um zu sehen was ein Dorsch überhaupt ist - hauptsache mitreden :q


----------



## snofla (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

moin moin

bin auch der meinung das sich die leute in den threads äussern sollten die dafür vorgesehen sind und das problem darin ausdisskutieren und nicht jeden anderen thread wo von dorsch gesprochen wird die leute angreifen um ihnen zu sagen das sie was falsch machen

wenn ein neuer member jetzt ne frage zum dorschangeln stellt und darin schreibt das er im märz loswill und sofort angegriffen wird ,der denkt auch wat is denn hier los


ich gebe aga recht

disskutiert in den threads die dafür da sind und macht andere threads nich kaputt denn diese werden dann wirklich zum kotz :v


----------



## duck_68 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch mit sicherheit in dem anderen Thread welche, die erstmal googeln mußten um zu sehen was ein Dorsch überhaupt ist - hauptsache mitreden :q




 :m  :q  :m  :q  :m  :q  :m


----------



## Coasthunter (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Kanalbulle,ich hätte es nicht besser Schreiben können. :q Besonders das mit dem Googeln.:m 

@Aga: Du hast einfach nur recht. 

Gruß

Coasthunter


----------



## Brandiangli (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Ja es nervt !!!!

Recht haste Aga - und um mal Waldi frei zu zitieren : " ... darum werde ich hier auch nicht mehr schreiben , wenn ich mal einen Glückstag beim angeln hatte..."

Dem schließe ich mich an - auch wenn ich noch nie ne Dicke Dame gefangen habe und auch sicher nicht fangen werde .

Gruß aus Berlin
Brandiangli


----------



## Franz_16 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

es wird solange das Thema noch aktuell ist auch noch weiterdiskutiert werden - dann haben die Dorsche irgendwann abgelaicht und wir können uns wieder ganz auf die Zander konzentrieren :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Mir kommen diese ganzen Themen schon länger aus den Ohren raus. Ich habe schon lange kein Bock mehr auf diese langweiligen Diskussionen. Mittlerweile sind es schon 1000 verschiedene Themen...... Ich könnte :v....... Aber deswegen meide ich noch lange das AB nicht Aga.....!!!! :m


----------



## Dipsdive (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tipp , einfach nicht lesen , was nicht interressiert . Ich mache es genauso z.B kann ich mit der Karpfen angellei nichts anfangen :q , bringt mir kein Spaß :q
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


 
Hallo Michael,
willst du etwa sagen, dass es dich nicht interessiert, ob weiterhin öffentlich hier im Board zur Jagd auf Laichdorsche "geblasen" wird? Ein Thema, mit dem du dich jetzt schon seit einigen Monaten beschäftigst? Für mich klingt das eher nach wegschauen, warum mischt du dich nicht offensiver ein? Ich erinnere mal an den Blinkerautor Deckert, der hier doch deutlich in seine Schranken gewiesen wurde. Warum werden also gleich gesinnte Boardies mit Samthandschuhen angefasst?

Du weißt doch genau, wie sehr uns die öffentliche Ausschlachtung des Themas, schaden kann. Wie willst du in der Öffentlichkeit mit anderen Interessengruppen über das Thema ernsthaft diskutieren, wenn einige Ewiggestrige weiterhin das Thema *******gal ist. Es können sich 100 vernünftig verhalten, das eine falsche Foto auf dem Tisch, macht es dir in deiner Sache bestimmt nicht leichter. Wir wissen doch alle, dass eine Schonzeit auf Dorsche (zumindest nicht laichwillig) für Angler eigentlich für die Bestandserhaltung nicht nötig wäre, aber die Fischer werden doch mit dem Finger auf uns zeigen, und dir eben genau diese Fotos unter die Nase reiben.

D.h. die Angler, die dem Laichdorsch nachstellen und ihre Fänge auch noch öffentlich zum Besten geben, schaden uns alle und machen die Diskussion bezüglich einer gesetzlichen Schonzeit, die uns demnächst bevorstehen wird, nicht eben leichter!
Von daher behaupte ich, müssten diese (Angler) unser aller Interesse hervorrufen. Verstecken oder ignorieren sollten wir Threads mit Fangtips auf Laichdorsche auf keinen Fall. Wie du das Ganze mit Karpfenangeln vergleichst, ist mir indes schleierhaft.

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				Dipsdive schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Grüße
> Dipsdive


 

*Man habe ich die Nase voll !!! *


----------



## dorschangler12345 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

genau meine meinung aga ... jedes mal egal was man schrreibt zur zeit über das kutter angeln is doch irgendwie hohl soll die halt nich angeln gehen und die wollen tun es ganz einfach muss docdh nich jedes mal gleich wieder als babymörder bezeichnet oder ähnliches ...., ich finde das richitg nervig !!!!!


----------



## Gunnar. (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Hi,

Das Thema , bzw. diverse Reizthemen stören mich nicht so sehr.Aus der Vielzahl an Beiträgen schließe ich das dort auch echtes Interesse dabei ist.Was mich mehr nervt sind die Themenabwürger , die unsachlich Schreiber , die Beleidiger , die Leute die meinen das ihre Meinung die einzig Richtige da von Gott gegeben ist , die Leute die zum Rundumschlag gegen eine ganze Angelgruppe/Angelart ausholen. Oder Kurzgesagt , es nervt wie mit dem jeweiligen Thema umgegangen wird.
Am "liebsten" sind mir jedoch Beiträge wie: Thema interessiert mich nicht , ich halt mich dort immer raus ,  hatten wir doch schon soooo oft , ist doch eh sinnlos , ist doch immer das gleiche , bis hin zur Aufforderung zum schließen. Leute wenn euch das Theme nicht passt : Klappe zu und raus aus dem Thread!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				Dipsdive schrieb:
			
		

> Wie du das Ganze mit Karpfenangeln vergleichst, ist mir indes schleierhaft.
> 
> Grüße
> Dipsdive




Hi..Du scheinst Micha nicht richtig verstanden zu haben! Micha meinte damit, dass die Leute, die genervt sind von diesen viiiielen verschiedenen Laichdorschthemen, diese Themen einfach nicht anklicken sollen. Micha interessiert sich auch nicht fürs Karpfenangeln und liest die Themen auch nicht.


----------



## haukep (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Recht hast DU Aga! #6


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Stimmt Aga, es reicht... aber merkst was? Nutzt alles nix, wieder wird im falschen Thread diskutiert... 

LEUTE!!! Geht in den Laichdorschthread!!!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=24227


----------



## vk58 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Liebe leidenschaftliche Laichdorchdiskutierer, ich als neutraler Beobachter der Szene (war noch nie auf einem Kutter) kann Euch nur sagen, Eure aggressive Missioniererei geht einem so gewaltig auf den Senkel, daß man gegenüber Euren Interessen (obwohl zum Teil berechtigt) gegenüber negativ eingestellt wird.|uhoh:


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe leidenschaftliche Laichdorchdiskutierer, ich als neutraler Beobachter der Szene (war noch nie auf einem Kutter) kann Euch nur sagen, Eure aggressive Missioniererei geht einem so gewaltig auf den Senkel, daß man gegenüber Euren Interessen (obwohl zum Teil berechtigt) gegenüber negativ eingestellt wird.|uhoh:


 #6   #6   #6   #6   #6   #6  

Danke Volker, nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Dipsdive schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> willst du etwa sagen, dass es dich nicht interessiert, ob weiterhin öffentlich hier im Board zur Jagd auf Laichdorsche "geblasen" wird? Ein Thema, mit dem du dich jetzt schon seit einigen Monaten beschäftigst? Für mich klingt das eher nach wegschauen, warum mischt du dich nicht offensiver ein? Ich erinnere mal an den Blinkerautor Deckert, der hier doch deutlich in seine Schranken gewiesen wurde. Warum werden also gleich gesinnte Boardies mit Samthandschuhen angefasst?
> 
> Du weißt doch genau, wie sehr uns die öffentliche Ausschlachtung des Themas, schaden kann. Wie willst du in der Öffentlichkeit mit anderen Interessengruppen über das Thema ernsthaft diskutieren, wenn einige Ewiggestrige weiterhin das Thema *******gal ist. Es können sich 100 vernünftig verhalten, das eine falsche Foto auf dem Tisch, macht es dir in deiner Sache bestimmt nicht leichter. Wir wissen doch alle, dass eine Schonzeit auf Dorsche (zumindest nicht laichwillig) für Angler eigentlich für die Bestandserhaltung nicht nötig wäre, aber die Fischer werden doch mit dem Finger auf uns zeigen, und dir eben genau diese Fotos unter die Nase reiben.
> ...



Da hast Du mich aber vollkommen falsch verstanden . Es geht nicht um den Laichdorsch hier , sondern das es einige gibt , die es stört , das keiner mehr seine Meinung sagen kann ob oder ob er nicht auf Dorsch in der jetzigen Zeit geht . Ich hoffe ich habe da Aga richtig verstanden . Ich bin kein Freund der laichdorschangeleich , tu es und werde es nicht tun aus Überzeugung , aber ich Maße mir nicht an Richter über diejenigen zu sein , die es wollen . Jeder hat seine Meinung die das Board ist in meiner Meinung dazu da , das wir sie auch aussprechen dürfen , ob sie mir gefällt oder nicht . Für mich ist das keine Modererscheinung meine Meinung kundzutun und ich stehe zu meiner Meinung . Was den Vergleich mit der Karpfenangelei zu tun hat , sorry da hast Du meinen Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen . Ich habe zum Beispiel Karpfen angeln geschrieben  :q . Das ist ein Thema , da mich nicht interessiert und deshalb lese ich da nichts. Ich wollte nur damit sagen , es wird keiner gewungen was zu lesen oder zuschreiben ,wenn er es nicht möchte . 
Jedes Thema kann wichtig sein für den einezelnen muß es aber nicht .
Wenn wir was erreichen wollen , dann geht das nur in der Masse sonst nicht und deshalb kann ich Aga und die anderen verstehen , wenn es sie stört , wenn sie immer wieder neue Threads sehen und diesem Thema Laichdorsch und angegifftet werden , wenn sie was dazu schreiben , was einigen nicht passt . 
NOCHMAL : ICH BIN GEGEN LAICHDORSCH ANGELN ABER AUCH GEGEN BELEIDIGUNGEN GEGENÜBER DENJENIGEN DIE ES WOLLEN .

Aga und ich sind nicht immer einer Meinug zu diesem Thema gewesen , aber und er wird das bestätigen können, habe ich ihn nie angegriffen und beleidigt .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Da hast Du mich aber vollkommen falsch verstanden . Es geht nicht um den Laichdorsch hier , sondern das es einige gibt , die es stört , das keiner mehr seine Meinung sagen kann ob oder ob er nicht auf Dorsch in der jetzigen Zeit geht . Ich hoffe ich habe da Aga richtig verstanden . Ich bin kein Freund der laichdorschangeleich , tu es und werde es nicht tun aus Überzeugung , aber ich Maße mir nicht an Richter über diejenigen zu sein , die es wollen . Jeder hat seine Meinung die das Board ist in meiner Meinung dazu da , das wir sie auch aussprechen dürfen , ob sie mir gefällt oder nicht . Für mich ist das keine Modererscheinung meine Meinung kundzutun und ich stehe zu meiner Meinung . Was den Vergleich mit der Karpfenangelei zu tun hat , sorry da hast Du meinen Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen . Ich habe zum Beispiel Karpfen angeln geschrieben :q . Das ist ein Thema , da mich nicht interessiert und deshalb lese ich da nichts. Ich wollte nur damit sagen , es wird keiner gewungen was zu lesen oder zuschreiben ,wenn er es nicht möchte .
> ...


 
ach micha, zum glück sind wir beide nicht so verbittert und verstehen uns trotzdem !!! 
klar haben wir unterschiedliche meinungen, aber deswegen bleibst du trotzdem ein feiner kerl #6 
und schutz für den dorsch wollen wir beide.

aber wie schon gesagt, mir gehtes darum, dass man das thema in den threads wo sie hingehören lassen sollte und nicht in jeden verdammten thread wo es ums meeresangeln geht und man dorsche fangen kann mit hineingetragen wird.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ach micha, zum glück sind wir beide nicht so verbittert und verstehen uns trotzdem !!!
> klar haben wir unterschiedliche meinungen, aber deswegen bleibst du trotzdem ein feiner kerl #6


 
Das obige verstehe ich unter "DISKUSSIONSKULTUR" #6 , 

das andere ist IDEOLOGIE, und zu was die führt, kennen wir ja


----------



## Agalatze (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				Dipsdive schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Aalglatze,
> normalerweise sollte man jeden Thread hier torpedieren, der sich mit Fangtipps auf Dorsche um die 20 meter Linie, in den Monaten von Januar bis März hochschaukelt. Wunderst du dich da wirklich, dass sich Leute in euer Treiben einmischen?
> 
> Jedes Bild von einem Laichdorsch auf dem Treppchen in Heiligenhafen vor Baltic Köln, wird hier im Board zurecht kritisiert. Das stolze Grinsen auf dem Gesicht des Fängers zeigt mir, dass der Angler nicht begriffen hat, was für ein Raubbau er an der Natur gerade begangen hat. Als einzige Motivation dieser (waidgerechten) Angler, betrachte ich, ihr egoistisches Verlangen nach Fischkilos, Ehre und Ruhm.
> ...


 
hallo dipsdive !
habe ich dir irgendwas böses getan ? oder hast du mich falsch verstanden ?
ich habe hier doch nie im leben zur hetzjagd auf dorsch aufgerufen.
zu dem solltest du dir mal meine stellungnahmen in bezug auf den schutz der dorsche im eigentlichen "laichdorsch-thread" durchlesen !!!
ich bin FÜR den schutz unserer dorsche.
mir geht es jedoch auf den leim wenn ich etwas über brandungsangeln schreibe und mir dann gesagt wird, dass es unmöglich sei zu dieser jahreszeit brandungsangeln zu machen. sowas würde dir doch sicher auch auf den nerv gehen oder ? zumal ich auch noch FÜR den schutz des dorsches bin.
wäre nett wenn du dir das nochmal durchlesen würdest, bevor du mich hier gleich so böse :c stellst.

und eigentlich wollte ich hier über DAS thema nichts hören.
es war ausschließlich eine umfrage WEN es nervt.
und du fängst jetzt schon wieder damit an :c


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Angesichts dessen was auch hier gleich wieder abgeht, scheint es wirklich doch nötig zu sein, dass wir Mods ein bisschen ein Auge haben, damit nicht in jedem Thema wieder das c+r/Schonezit/etc. - Thema hochkommt.
Was haltet Ihr davon: 
Wenn das Thema wieder in nem Thread hochkommt, das entsprechende Posting löchen und dafür nen Link ins eigentliche Diskussionsthema setzen?


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Gleich geht´s wieder los...... #d:c Bleibt locker Mädels!


----------



## Gunnar. (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

@Thomas,
Das würde die Gefahr des Zensurvorwurfes bzw. der übermäßigen Regelmentierung heraufbeschwören.Was gut gemeint ist , könnte sich als negativ herausstellen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Hallo Aga,
ich glaube nicht, das dich hier jemand falsch versteht-obwohl ich nicht für Dipsdive sprechen kann. In all diesen Argumenten steckt noch immer ein Fehler! Es geht um Dorschschutz durch Laichdorschschutz. Da dieser aber so nicht möglich ist, gilt die verpflichtende Schonzeit für Fischer und (noch) freiwillige Schonzeit für Angler------------*a l l e n* Dorschen. Auch Unterarten, wie man sie hier immer liest, die Brandungs- Küchen-Pfannen- oder Portionsdorsche genannt werden. Trotztdem kann ich vertehen, wenn sich die Kollegen immer wieder in jeden Thread einklinken. Es paßt im Augenblick einfach nicht in die Landschaft, sich mit Fangtips zu Großdorschen zu befassen. Ich wette daher schon mal ne gute Flasche Brandy, dass wir im nächsten Jahr diese Debatte garnicht mehr haben werden. Es wird eine umfassenden Schonzeit für alle Dorsche in einer festgelegten Zeit geben. Es
kann auch kaum anders kommen, da man den Verbänden keine echte Chance
durch die Mitglieder gibt. Jeder meint, irgendwie eine Rechtfertigung für seine Handlungen zu finden.
Es ist auch irgendwie seltsam, wenn hier eine Anstimmung fast 90% Zustimmung zur Schonung bringt und man sich dann als Vertreter der - wie nennen es Juristen -  "herrschenden Meinung", rechtfertigen soll.
Es ist auch nicht wirklich klug, gerade jetzt über Brandungsangeln, insbesondere Brandungsangelwettkämpfe, zu diskutieren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Hallo Aga,

vielleicht verstehe ich dich jetzt falsch in diesem Thread.|kopfkrat 

Ich sage es so wie ich dies hier sehe:

Mich nervt, dass in jedem Thread immer bald  pro und/oder kontra Laichdorsch gepostet wird. Das Thema gehört in den dafür bestehenden Thread.

Also nervt es mich auch hier in diesem Thread, dass auch hier wieder Argumente pro/contar Laichdorsch gepostet wird.

Aber ich sehe deine Intentíon wohl falsch hier oder #c


----------



## Agalatze (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

@ dolfin
also nochmal...ich möchte hier nicht über das thema sprechen.
ich wollte lediglich fragen wen es alles nervt. 
mehr war das nicht !!!
ist doch nicht schwer zu verstehen oder ?
aber genau das ist der punkt... jedesmal fangen diverse leute wieder an zu diskutieren.

wenn ich euch frage wie ihr meine jacke findet, dann möchte ich eure meinung DARÜBER haben und nicht, dass wegen der jacke irgendwelche kinder in indien dafür stricken müssen.

@ toni
du verstehst mich völlig richtig !
ich möchte HIER nichts zum thema der laichdorsche hören.
habe auch nicht danach gefragt !
kanalbulle hat es auch richtig beschrieben.


----------



## Tyron (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Ich finde diese Umfrage relativ sinnlos und werde deshalb auch keine Stimme abgeben. Durch so ne Umfrage wird das Laichdorch-Gequassel sicherlich auch nicht weniger. Man kann anhand dieser Umfrage vielleicht erkennen, wie viele hier das Thema ank...., aber ändern wird sich sicherlich nix dadurch!


----------



## Nauke (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Hallo Agalatze #h 

ich kann Dich bestens verstehen.

Ich glaube einige Leute habe Probleme mit Textaufgaben. Sie kriegen 
die im Text untergebrachte Frage nicht mit |kopfkrat 

Ich habe mal, in einer kleinen Geschichte verpackt, gefragt "...ob Windböen
ein kleines GfK Angelboot........... auf n Rücken schmeißen können....".

Ich habe alles mögliche (wie blöd ich bin, wie leichtsinnig ich bin,
ob ich lebensmüde bin und vieles mehr) zu lesen bekommen.

Die eigendliche Frage hat noch keiner beantwortet.


Oder was anderes, was mich auch öfters ärgert:

A schreibt er Fährt nach X und fragt nach Tipps fürs Angeln dort.

Irgendwann meldet sich Y und schreibt: Ich war dort noch nicht und 
kann Dir da auch nicht weiter helfen. 
Wünsche Dir aber nen schönen Urlaub.


Was sollen solche und ähnliche Postings.


----------



## Kunze (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Hallo!

Kein Beitrag zum Thema, aber...



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Oder was anderes, was mich auch öfters ärgert:
> 
> A schreibt er Fährt nach X und fragt nach Tipps fürs Angeln dort.
> 
> ...




:m #h


----------



## theactor (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Hi,

bisher hat noch jedes "Extra-Thema" über eventuelle Missstände eines anderen Themas zu erneuten - ich nenne es mal - Diskussionen geführt.
Und so leider auch hier. |rolleyes 

Themen wie diese sind daher der Sache nicht wirklich dienlich (was bitte nicht als Vorwurf zu verstehen ist, Aga! Ich verstehe Deine Intention vollkommen).

Aber zur Sache: ich habe kein großes Interesse, mich im Board zu "streiten" deswegen halte ich mich aus den Themen weitestgehend raus. Wo ich aber wirklich zustimme: es ist schon recht anstrengend, wenn immer wieder "Lehrmeister" z.B. in schönen Fangthemen mit pseudo-lehrerhafter Manier versuchen, das Thema zu "spalten".
In dem Fall kann ich immer nur wieder raten, solche Antiposts zu ignorieren. Man kennt ja auch meist schon seine "Pappenheimer"  

|wavey:


----------



## Nauke (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				Kunze schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Kein Beitrag zum Thema, aber...
> 
> ...



Hallo mein Bester #h 

wieso kein Beitrag?

Ich habe doch geschrieben das ich ihn verstehe. 
Und damit ünterstütze ich ihn.

So wars gedacht |wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Dann versuch ich noch einmal eine Antwort, die dann zur Anfrage paßt:

Jawohl, auch ich bin genervt!
Genervt, das im Augenblick noch immer bei einigen die Feinfühligkeit fehlt, dass man im
Augenblick eben nicht über die Dorschangelei diskutiert. Der Dorsch hat Schonzeit! Es ist zur Zeit schädlich - insbesondere für diejenigen, die unbedingt so weitermachen wollen, wie bisher. Darüber bin ich genervt!


----------



## Kunze (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Hallo Nauke!



> wieso kein Beitrag?



Damit meinte ich meine Antwort auf dein Posting ist kein Beitrag zum eigendlichen Thema...    :m  #h


----------



## kanalbulle (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich euch frage wie ihr meine jacke findet, dann möchte ich eure meinung DARÜBER haben und nicht, dass wegen der jacke irgendwelche kinder in indien dafür stricken müssen.


welche Jacke meinst du ? Kann ich die nochmal sehen ?
Warum ziehst du soetwas an, wenn Kinder daür stricken müssen ?
Das hätte ich ja nicht von dir gedacht ! #d 

Übrigens habe ich in fast der selben Art auch schon ein Thema aufgemacht !
Ist schon ein paar Tage her - aber auch interessante Meinungen ! Guckst du hier.







Übrigens, das da oben soll ein Witz sein - mir doch egal was du für ´ne Jacke an hast. :q 

Noch was das hier nicht her passt: essen Nichtlaichdorschfischer Kaviar ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Gunnar. (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Das Klavier möcht ich sehn was mann essen kann.


----------



## Dipsdive (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Hallo zusammen,
mir geht es nicht darum, die Dorschangelei zu verbieten oder kaputtzureden. Ich habe nur Angst davor, dass sie von der Gesetzgebung verboten wird. Wir hätten jetzt die Chance zu zeigen, dass wir Angler es ernst meinen und unsere Verbände und Vereine bei ihrem Aufruf zur Schonung nicht im Stich lassen. 
Und da nervt es eben gewaltig, wenn sich hier 90 % der User dazu bekennen, aber die Laichdorschjäger, die das AB dabei als Plattform nutzen, ihre Kreuzzüge gegen die Laichdorsche weiter hier ausschmücken dürfen. 
Und das schadet uns *Allen*, nervt mich und deswegen mische ich mich in solche Diskussionen ein. Ich kann da einfach nicht wegschauen und viele andere sollten es auch nicht tun.
Ich will auch keinen missionieren, ihr seit alle alt genug und schreibt mit Tinte. 
Aber das Verhalten der Angler in eben diesen beiden Monate (März und April) könnte mit als Grundlage dienen, wie wir von der Gesetzgebung bewertet werden. 

Also warum sollen wir kommentarlos dabei zugucken, wie einige wenige unser Hobby weiter beschädigen? Wer von den Laichdorschjägern liest oder schreibt denn schon in dem eigentlichen Laichdorschthread? Bei einer zu erwartenden Ablehnung von 90 % der Usern, ein von vornherein wohl aussichtsloses unterfangen. 
Deswegen erscheint es mir sinvoller, in die Themen zu gehen, wo sich eben genau diese Leute aufhalten. Auch wenn es nur eine einzelne Stimme ist, die dort unter vielen "Geblendeten" zu Lesen ist, zeigt sie doch den Gästen auf unseren Seiten, dass die Toleranz zu diesem Thema nicht grenzenlos sein kann.

@agalatze
Bin dir nicht böse, aber der Schutz der Dorsche hört nun mal nicht nur in "meinem" Thema auf. Wir sind hier alle ein Teil des Ganzen uns so werden wir auch von der Öffentlichkeit angesehen. Auch wenn es dich und 75 % der Leser hier nervt, aber das Thema ist momentan einfach zu wichtig und richtungweisend, als dass man "die" da einfach machen lassen sollte. Wenn das hier Thomas als Moderator anders sehen sollte, dann sei es eben so und soll geschehen. 
Wichtig empfinde ich nur, dass alle Meinungen gehört werden und Meinungen sachlich ausgetauscht werden. 
Ich denke, wenn die Schonzeit tatsächlich gesetzlich kommt, wird der Eine oder Andere sicherlich nachdenklich werden, ob es nicht besser gewesen wäre, auch in diesen Themen, wo es um die Fangförderung der "Dicken" ging, das Ganze kritisch zu hinterfragen. 
Mit Toleranz kommt man sicherlich sehr weit im Leben und ist der Schlüssel für eine funktionierende Gemeinschaft. Aber manchmal muss man sich auch wehren und seine eigenen Interessen und die vieler angelnder Kollegen tatkräftig vertreten ob es nun nervt oder nicht!

Viele Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Borgon (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Im DSF kommt gleich die Zusammenfassung 2.Bundesliga #6


----------



## jiggertom (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Na Agalatze ,
dafür geht jetzt die Brandung los und dann gibt es am 02.04 ne Rüsche ,
die Niedersachsen geben jetzt richtig Gas !


----------



## jiggertom (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Hey Borgon,
und letztendlich hat dann Hertha in der 1. Bundesliga wieder die Nase vor´m HSV


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				Agalatze @ toni schrieb:
			
		

> du verstehst mich völlig richtig !
> ich möchte HIER nichts zum thema der laichdorsche hören.
> habe auch nicht danach gefragt !


 
@ Aga

Danke dir:m , jetzt bin ich ja beruhigt ... hätte ja beinahe daran gezweifelt, eine einfache Frage zu verstehen.:m|stolz: 

Dachte zuerst ja auch, dass es ja gar nicht so schwer ist, diese zu verstehen und deine *Intention *herauszuhören ... wenn aber ich es richtig verstehe, dann verstehen es andere wohl nicht|kopfkrat ...|peinlich ... und werden wohl weiter nerven ...|uhoh:


----------



## mattes (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Hi , ich habe die Nase auch so langsam voll. Einige meinen ja wenn die Schonzeit für alle kommt explodiert der Dorschbestand wird er aber nicht#q   #q #q Dafür spielen zuviele Faktoren eine Rolle (temperatur Salzgehalt Sauerstoff usw.) Im übrigen zählt die Schonzeit nur für deutsche Fischer den Dänen gefällt das, die können dann noch mehr Rogen und Leber fischen.

Mattes


----------



## ponypedro (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Hallo
ich sage nur dazu es ist eine Sache der Verantwortung die jeder 
mit sich ausmachen muß.
Auf das wir noch lange Fische fangen dürfen.


Petri Pony


----------



## mattes (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Hallo Ponypedro!

Genauso ist das.Wer meint er soll los gehen dann soll er. Aber diese Bevormundung von einigen  ist ja schlimm.
Mattes


----------



## Nordangler (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Ähm um was geht es eigentlich hier??


Habt euch alle lieb und geht gemeinsam ne Mefo fangen um im Anschluß sie auf dem Grill mit nem anständigen Whiskey zu vertilgen.

Sven


----------



## Yupii (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				jiggertom schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Borgon,
> und letztendlich hat dann Hertha in der 1. Bundesliga wieder die Nase vor´m HSV


Vergiss es:q! Kaiserslautern führt noch 1:0#6.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## tidecutter (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiss es:q! Kaiserslautern führt noch 1:0#6.
> Gruss Uwe P.




macht nichts. tippe 2:1 für hertha, obwohl nicht wirklich ein fan bin von denen.

tidecutter


----------



## kanalbulle (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Man soll ja nicht gleiches mit gleichem vergelten, aber mich würde interessieren was passiert wenn man sich im Sportforum mal so richtig aussaut !

Ich empfinde das was hier gerade passiert als Frecheit und Respektlosigkeit Agalatze gegenüber !


----------



## Nauke (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Man soll ja nicht gleiches mit gleichem vergelten, aber mich würde interessieren was passiert wenn man sich im Sportforum mal so richtig aussaut !
> 
> Ich empfinde das was hier gerade passiert als Frecheit und Respektlosigkeit Agalatze gegenüber !



recht hast #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Also meine Meinung deckt sich mit der von Dipsi Dive und Gunnar N  #h 
Ach Gunnar, *Kavier* ist nicht gleich "*Klavier*".   

Ne mal im ernst. Auch ich bin der Meinung, daß man auf Fragen in diesem Board ruhig und sachlich antworten sollte.  |kopfkrat   #6 
Auch ich kann bei weitem nicht jede Ansicht für gut befinden, dennoch akzeptiere ich sie. Sicherlich ist nicht jedem Angler die Tragweiten von bestimmten Handlungen am Fischwasser bewußt.
Unsere Aufgabe sollte es hier doch wohl sein, auf sachlicher Ebene, "Mißstände" anzusprechen und darauf zu verweisen.
Dabei ist "Klug*******rei" (es könnte wie Aroganz rüberkommen), fehl am Platz.  #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Kanalbulle
....wo du gerade von Respekt redest: Der Hinweis mit Google mag dir zwar einige Lacher in einer bestimmten Richtung eingebraht haben. Aber Respekt sollte man vor allen haben. Nicht nur vor denen, die einem das Wort reden!


----------



## kanalbulle (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Kanalbulle
> ....wo du gerade von Respekt redest: Der Hinweis mit Google mag dir zwar einige Lacher in einer bestimmten Richtung eingebraht haben.


Getroffene Hunde bellen oder was !? - noch `nen Lacher :q 
Glaube du hast mich genau verstanden und wir müssen darüber nicht diskutieren - schon gar nicht hier !
Man muß hier nicht mit Sportergebnissen rumschmeißen nur weil einem das Thema nicht passt !
Wenn du da anderer Meinung bist, tust du mir leid !


> Nicht nur vor denen, die einem das Wort reden!


Das hat hier keiner nötig !!!


----------



## Dipsdive (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm um was geht es eigentlich hier??
> Sven


 
Hallo Sven,
es geht um die Frage, ob man sich in die Fangberichte der Laichdorschangler kritisch einmischen darf oder besser nicht. Dein Tipp mit der Mefo über den Grill klingt zwar ziemlich verlockend, hilft aber nicht wirklich weiter.

grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Kanalbulle
Sportergebnisse? Sag mal, hast du Heute Deinen Frühschoppen etwas zu sehr ausgedehnt?
Du hast Leuten mit anderer Meinung vorgehalten, sie müßten erst einmal googeln, wenn
sie wissen wollen, was ein Dorsch ist - aber Respekt für die Äußerungen von Agalatze verlangt.
Ich habe nur Respekt für alle Mitposter verlangt, natürlich auch für Agalatze! Wo ist dein Problem ?


----------



## haukep (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe leidenschaftliche Laichdorchdiskutierer, ich als neutraler Beobachter der Szene (war noch nie auf einem Kutter) kann Euch nur sagen, Eure aggressive Missioniererei geht einem so gewaltig auf den Senkel, daß man gegenüber Euren Interessen (obwohl zum Teil berechtigt) gegenüber negativ eingestellt wird.|uhoh:



Ja das ist ja nun völliger Käse.... |uhoh:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Leute nu kriegt euch mal wieder ein, es hat bestimmt keiner ein Interesse daran das das hier so ausartet das ein Mod einschreiten muß oder? 
Solche Offtopics wie Sportergebnisse haben hier nun gar nichts zu suchen. Die erwecken den Anschein das jemand verarscht werden soll. Das will ich nicht wir sind doch fast alle Erwachsen.
Wenn hier jemand Meinungsverschiedenheiten klären will dann macht das über PM.


----------



## Lechfischer (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Also langsam hab ich aber die Nase auch voll!Aber nicht von den laichdorschen,sondern von euch:r :r !!Jede Minute kommt hier ein neuer Eintrag rein#q #q #q #q #q !!Ihr nervt mich ja schon fast so wie euch der Laichdorsch!!Jetz macht doch mal schluss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:e :e :e :e


----------



## kanalbulle (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Sportergebnisse?


Wurde hier nicht über Fussball geschrieben ? Oder ist Fussball kein Sport ?
Bist du auch so einer, der nur ließt was er lesen will ?
So - das waren erstmal genug Fragen !

Desweiteren habe ich nicht "Leuten mit anderer Meinung" was vorgehalten, sondern lediglich auf etwas hingewiesen !


> Es gibt auch mit sicherheit in dem *anderen* Thread welche, die erstmal googeln mußten um zu sehen was ein Dorsch überhaupt ist - hauptsache mitreden


 Und das ist auch so - weiß ich aus sicherer Quelle - verlass dich drauf !
Da schreiben Leute die haben noch keinen Dorsch gesehen, noch nie welchen gegessen und noch keinen Kutter betreten ! Wie gesagt, hauptsache mitreden.
Ich würde das nicht schreiben, wenn ich das nicht zu 100% genau wüsste !

So - und nun komm mal wieder runter - von wegen Frühschoppen....#h


----------



## vk58 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das ist ja nun völliger Käse.... |uhoh:


Solch schlüssigen Argumenten kann man sich natürlich nicht verschließen. Du weißt echt zu überzeugen!#6 

|uhoh:


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Ist doch alles easy!
Ich finds nur wenig hilfreich, wenn ich zitiert werde und dann etwas von Sportergebissen gefaselt wird. Ich habe definitiv nichts zu Sportergebnissen geschrieben.
Ich findes es auch noch immer nicht in Ordnung, wenn für den einen Kollegen Respekt gefordert wird und der andere mit "du hast doch vorher gegoogelt, was ein Dorsch ist"
abgebügelt wird.
Nun erkläre mir mal jemand, wo hier der Fehler liegt!


----------



## Agalatze (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				Dipsdive schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sven,
> es geht um die Frage, ob man sich in die Fangberichte der Laichdorschangler kritisch einmischen darf oder besser nicht. Dein Tipp mit der Mefo über den Grill klingt zwar ziemlich verlockend, hilft aber nicht wirklich weiter.
> 
> grüße
> Dipsdive


 
immer noch völlig falsch dipsdive !!!!
in den jeweiligen threads kann doch gerne darüber geschrieben werden,
aber nicht in threads wo das thema nichts zu suchen hat, wie die brandungsangelei ! das ist meiner meinung nach reine streitmacherei um nichts.
da hat doch keiner was von. und das ist der punkt der mich ärgert.
ansonsten bin ich pro solcher diskussionen in den entsprechenden threads.

was mich aber völlig verwirrt ist, dass immer noch viele nicht verstanden haben was ich und auch andere ausdrücken wollen.
oder man möchte uns nicht verstehen |kopfkrat


----------



## Dipsdive (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Hallo VK58,
aha, wenn man noch nie auf einem Kutter war, muß man sich also mit der Beobachterrolle abfinden |kopfkrat  Was genau wolltest du uns mit deinem Posting sagen?

Ich selbst war im Übrigen auch noch nie auf einem Dorschkutter und "wage" es, etwas zum Thema zu schreiben. Ich befische seit ca. 20 Jahren die Ostsee. In dieser Zeit war ich Brandungsangler, Küstenfuzi und seit ca. 12 Jahren Bootsangler. 
Also vielleicht geht es auch ohne Kuttererfahrung um hier mitposten zu dürfen. 

Da wir ja nun schon soviel über die heutigen Bundesligaergebnisse gehört haben, hat sicherlich keiner mehr was dagegen, wenn du noch etwas sachliches zum Thema beitragen möchtest.

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Agalatze (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das ist ja nun völliger Käse.... |uhoh:


 

so ein käse ist das nicht hauke !
denn auch ich neige gelegentlich dazu, eine meinung anzunehmen die ich nicht völlig 100 % vertrete, nur um der gegenseite paroli zu bieten.
das kommt nicht daher weil ich streit möchte,sondern dass ich eine reine sympathiefrage der argumentierenden parteien. zu dem kommt bei vielen menschen ein schützerinstinkt der minderheiten auf, wo die eigentliche tatsache kaum noch eine rolle spielt.deswegen finde ich sein argument als neutraler beobachter sehr interessant. er ist genervt von der aggressiven vorgehensweise, und baut dadurch eine antipathie auf.


----------



## theactor (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

HI,

ich kann Euch einfach nicht verstehen, echt nicht.
Wird Zeit, dass Frühling wird.

Keep on streiting, ich widme mich jetzt lieber erfreulicheren Themen |rolleyes - und davon gibt es - zum Glück - noch einige.


----------



## Dipsdive (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> immer noch völlig falsch dipsdive !!!!
> in den jeweiligen threads kann doch gerne darüber geschrieben werden,
> aber nicht in threads wo das thema nichts zu suchen hat, wie die brandungsangelei ! das ist meiner meinung nach reine streitmacherei um nichts.


 
Hallo Agalatze,
na dann gibt es ja doch noch ein Happyend mit uns beiden. Bin mit deinem letzten Posting völlig einverstanden #6 

Also doch ganz gut, wenn wir mal in einer Diskussion bis zum Ende kommen. Kann mir jetzt aber auch nicht so richtig erklären, wie das hier so krumm gekommen ist.......

Viel Grüße und Petri
Dipsdive


----------



## Skorpion (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*



> er ist genervt von der aggressiven vorgehensweise, und baut dadurch eine antipathie auf..



Dann soll er es lassen und nicht weiter lesen





> ..ich als neutraler Beobachter der Szene ......geht einem so gewaltig auf den Senkel...




VK58 wenn dir das ganze auf den Senkel geht, dann würde ich mit der „beobachtung der Szene“ aufhören. Dann brauchst du dich nicht mehr aufzuregen und schonst deine Nerven.


----------



## Broesel (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

Ich persönlich finde es schade, dass solch Diskussionen leider immer wieder derartig entgleisen. Wir sind alle Menschen, die ihre eigenen Meinungen und Interessen haben. Es wird auch niemals funktionieren eine eigene Position einem anderen aufzuzwingen.

Weiterhin finde ich es schade, dass (fällt mir gerade so ein) in Deutschland jede Unstimmigkeit per Gesetz geregelt werden muß, wobei ein kleines Fünkchen Verstand und Verantwortungsbewußtsein eines jeden selber, ausreichen sollte.

Nein, ich werde nichts zum Thema direkt sagen, denn man könnte dermaßen ausholen (mit Absicht keine Beispiele)

Nun, meine persönliche Meinung...es nervt schon ganz schön, dass gewisse Themen, auf unschöne und zum Teil persönliche Weise immer wieder "aufgewärmt" werden, wo sich nur die Möglichkeit bietet. 

Ich denke, jeder soll derartige Angelegenheiten mit seinem eigenen Gewissen ausmachen aber dann auch zu seiner eigenen Entscheidung stehen.

Ich würde es traurig finden, wenn gerade wir Angler, die alle das selbe Interesse haben, sprich Hege und Pflege der Naturressourcen, uns auch noch ganz gewaltig in die Wolle bekommen. Damit ist der Natur garantiert nicht geholfen. Wir sollten versuchen alle an einem Strang zu ziehen und trotzdem auch andere Meinungen akzeptieren.

Wenn man schon "Angst" haben muß sich irgendwie, irgendwo mit einem schönen Fang zu präsentieren, dann läuft auch ganz gewaltig irgendetwas daneben...(bitte jetzt nicht nur auf Laichdorschbilder beziehen).

Lasst uns alle die Hand reichen und die "Naturressource Fisch" gemeinsam aus dem Schlick ziehen, damit auch in Zukunft  unsere Enkel ein schönes Naturerlebnis am Wasser haben können. Und das geht nicht, wenn wir uns hier gegenseitig "zerfleischen"...obwohl wir alle eigentlich das Selbe wollen...

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. März 2005)

*AW: Man habe ich die Nase voll !!!*

@ agalatze, es tut mir Leid für dein Thema aber das führt hier zu nichts mehr. Jedenfalls nicht zu Antworten die du gerne hättest darum ziehe ich jetzt den Schlusstrich. 
Ich mache das weil es doch immer wieder Poaster gibt die hier was vermelden müssen was ja doch nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun hat und weil es seit fast 4 Seiten nur noch um gegenseitige Schultzuweisungen geht.


----------

